# Flex Security?



## mannymota (Jun 19, 2020)

When you upload your documents using the flex app, are those documents stored on your cell phone?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

I think so and in Amazon servers


----------



## mannymota (Jun 19, 2020)

If you uninstall the app, are the they removed? Is there a REAL Person at Amazon that we can contact regarding this?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

well if its stored on your phone what are you worried about?


----------



## mannymota (Jun 19, 2020)

What happens if you lose your phone?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

mannymota said:


> What happens if you lose your phone?


i think if I lost my phone my flex documents be least if my worries good luck


----------

